# Need Advice for buying a tablet



## bbknox (Jan 19, 2008)

I am trying to decided on a new tablet. My question is should I buy the Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet 2 367927U was last years tablet and has been discontinued or should I buy a later model of a different brand. I have a Toshiba excite that decided to stop working. I am looking at a Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet 2 367927U that is around $300. It has a stylus, full size usb and runs windows 8 pro. I don't play the high power games so I don't need a gaming system. My laptop has windows 7 and I would like to use the tablet to work on files I use on my laptop. Mostly word and excel and I would like to be able to do some basic photo editing. I will also be using Kindle to read books. My budget is around $300. I did buy a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 but the battery had a problem so I returned it without really getting to know how to operate it. 

Can anyone give me some advice. Thanks
:hide:

Lenovo Thinkpad 2 367927U Specifications

Processor	Intel Atom Z2760 1.80GHz Dual-core (2 Core) Processor
Cache	1 MB
Hyper-Threading	Yes
Standard Memory	2 GB
Memory Technology	DDR3 SDRAM
Memory Card Reader	Yes
Memory Card Supported	microSD Card
Flash Memory Capacity	64 GB
Optical Drive Type	No
Screen Size	10.1"
Display Screen Type	Active Matrix TFT Color LCD
Touchscreen	Yes
Multi-touch Screen	Yes
Digitizer	Yes
Wi-Fi	Yes
Bluetooth	Yes
HDMI	Yes
Keyboard Type	Touchscreen Keyboard
Keyboard	Yes
Pointing Device Type	Stylus
Front Camera/Webcam	Yes
Rear Camera	Yes 8mp
Rear Camera Video Resolution	1280 x 720
Microphone	Yes
Finger Print Reader	Yes
Speakers	Yes
Operating System	Genuine Windows 8 Pro
Number of Cells	2-cell
Battery Chemistry	Lithium Polymer (Li-Polymer)
Maximum Battery Run Time	10 Hour
Dimensions (WxDxH)	5.9x9.21x0.61" / 149.86x233.93x15.49mm
Weight	1.5lbs / 0.68kg


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should also take a look at the Asus VivoTab Smart tablet. It's $100 more but an outstanding tablet/


----------



## bbknox (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you, I have looked at the Asus but it doesn't have a rear camera which is one of the requirements. At this point I am trying to decide between the ThinkPad 2 and a new Surface 2. The price is about the same but the Lenovo has so many more features including the 8 mp rear camera and the ability to take notes with the stylus.


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

the Lenovo is the best for battery and evry thing I tested it


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I'd rather have a Lenovo any day of the week.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What makes you think the VivoTab Smart does not have a camera? It has a 8PM rear facing camera with flash!


----------



## jenferrer (Jan 20, 2015)

Dell Venue 8 7000 is a good choice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Another vote for Lenovo.


----------

